# So, July 4th no good. How about strike on June 31?



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

😆


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

*June 31 is a date in the Soviet film 31 June*.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> *June 31 is a date in the Soviet film 31 June*.


It's also the same # as juneteenth
With the #s transposed
Free at last free at last!!
Coincidence Or?


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> ...


The second Tuesday of next week it much better for me


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just strike every day in July.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Sounds good! You strike, and tell me how it went!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Sounds good! You strike, and tell me how it went!


Wait, that was my plan.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

That's good. That's the least busiest day of the year.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I say we strike on February 31st. That’ll show ‘em who’s boss!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Do you believe in fate? If you take your fully erect penis and put it on a postage scale you’ll get the weight in grams. Then, take the square root of the weight and multiply that by pie. Finally, after multiplying by pie take that x to the 4th power. Amazingly, that equation comes to 631 or June 31st! It’s a sign!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That sounds complicated at first. Fortunately the 24 hour post office is always empty, and its the only government agency left that doesn't care enough to put up cameras, so this theory can actually be verified.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Do you believe in fate? If you take your fully erect penis and put it on a postage scale you’ll get the weight in grams. Then, take the square root of the weight and multiply that by pie. Finally, after multiplying by pie take that x to the 4th power. Amazingly, that equation comes to 631 or June 31st! It’s a sign!!!


I remember that episode of Bill Nye, The Science Guy. Very informative.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I totally thought this was a joke.

But if you’re serious, then you need a group of NEW unionizers who know what they’re doing and develop techniques that would work in a gig economy, not just slap a tried and true (for the 70s maybe) strategy on something that just works differently.

I would say not even 5% of delivery drivers read this forum. Even if we all joined, it wouldn’t even make a dent. The Companies would be laughing their butts off.

Leaders-shmeaders.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

June 32nd would be better for me.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I totally thought this was a joke.
> 
> But if you’re serious, then you need a group of NEW unionizers who know what they’re doing and develop techniques that would work in a gig economy, not just slap a tried and true (for the 70s maybe) strategy on something that just works differently.
> 
> ...


It was a joke. A gig app strike on a date not even on the calender would be equivalent to a strike on an actual date.

Meaning, calls for strikes by gig app workers is useless at this point in time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> It was a joke. A gig app strike on a date not even on the calender would be equivalent to a strike on an actual date.
> 
> Meaning, calls for strikes by gig app workers is useless at this point in time.


Ijust got caught up in the buzzing. I think the first reply I made on the topic was “he is exactly joking (or trolling, whatever they said). But then everyone was so serious I thought I might have gotten tone-deaf. Which btw I am - I only sing “Happy Birthday” to those I hate. True story. 😂


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Ijust got caught up in the buzzing. I think the first reply I made on the topic was “he is exactly joking (or trolling, whatever they said). But then everyone was so serious I thought I might have gotten tone-deaf. Which btw I am - I only sing “Happy Birthday” to those I hate. True story. 😂


Yep.

Hard to hear nuance or satire on the written page.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

These threads give testimony as to why the rideshare and food delivery corporations are getting away with it.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I get my first SS check around that time I'll be having a good dinner and a few drinks.


----------

